# Glentramman Abbey Hotel, Isle of Man - May 2019



## Lhiannan Shee (May 30, 2019)

Glentramman Abbey is a former hotel, which lay empty for many years before being sold in 2015 for £650,000, although renovation work started, it was soon abandoned. The property now sits empty and gutted.

When we first approached from the driveway it looked like it was going to be a good place, but as soon as we looked inside, it was obvious there was nothing left, which is a shame. It would have been a much better explore had they not started the work on it. It did have some unusual patio structure though, not quite sure what it is?


----------



## Sabtr (May 31, 2019)

I think the outside structure was going to be an outdoors eating area or perhaps for entertaining guests with performers?
It looks like they were making a concrete gazebo of sorts. The rebar on top points of at angles but only in certain places. Imagine small concrete beams ranging out from the middle over peoples heads. Attach lights and vegetation and ta da a nice place to sit.
I could be very wrong too!!

It's always a shame when work starts and suddenly it ends like that. The wood that's gone in begins to get weathered and before you know it, new builders coming in will have to start all over again with the wood..
The buildings has hints of Fawlty Towers (entrance corridor looking out) but also has unique bits.
I hope it gets saved.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 1, 2019)

Interesting building, a pity someone has started but failed to finish because I think his company went into liquidation. Here's a company directors website I found. https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/officers/yP48AJ-DpRxTNu9K_mLurLOujz4/appointments


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 2, 2019)

I see you're as bad as me for sussing companies and owners haha!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 2, 2019)

Sausage said:


> I see you're as bad as me for sussing companies and owners haha!



Yup. It looks like the business folded probably due to the money ran out. A pity because he was doing such a fine job but a place like that needs a lot of money.


----------



## deejay (Aug 8, 2019)

Glentramman Abbey is a former a nunnery which, after being purchased in 2015, major refurbishment and extension works commenced; the main exterior roofs and elevations were completed however in late 2016 the works halted and the place was boarded up and deserted. Unfortunately the Manx weather took its toll and a lot of the screens protecting the window and door openings were damaged letting some weather in, luckily not too much. Some features suffered. It will be good to hear that works have recommenced in 2019 with all of the new windows in and doors being installed imminently. Now..., what is the outside structure? Likened to the bat cave, it is actually an underground car park and link to the main house; the central area will be a turntable for parking of 6 cars.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 12, 2019)

Rather like that.
Top work


----------

